# Enten am Teich



## Limnos (4. Apr. 2013)

Hi

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit __ Enten am Teich? Wie jedes Jahr hat sich wieder ein Stockentenpaar bei mir am Teich eingerichtet. Auch unsere Katze stört sie nicht. Wie aber ist das, wenn sie Junge haben, die zunächst nicht wegfliegen können? Können die Eltern sie gegen die Katze verteidigen? 

MfG.
Wolfgang 


http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/Stockenten?page=1


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Ja, auch hier ist dieses Jahr -mindestens- ein Entenpärchen gelandet. 
(die Katze findet es voll cool, hat allerdings nicht den nötigen Jagderfolg)

Ich befolge demzufolge wieder einmal den Rat eines befreundeten Jägers und vertreibe das Entenpärchen.
Mittels Klatschen, aneinanderschlagen von Holzlatten oder weiteren lauten Urgeräuschen.

Ich vertreibe sie immer wieder. Andauernd. Permanent. Zu jeder Zeit. 
Die Nachbarin findet es toll wenn wir im Nachtgewand früh im Morgengrauen um den Teich laufen und die Enten vertreiben.

Mein Freund, der Jäger meint wenn die Zeit für den beginnenden Nestbau überschritten ist bleiben sie aus. Ich kann es bestätigen.

Also, hart bleiben. Vertreiben, vertreiben, vertreiben. Ende Mai sollte es vorbei sein.


----------



## Michael der 2. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Hi

Warum denn vertreiben ?
Ist doch toll, wenn man als Teichbesitzer auch mal so seltene Gäste zu besuch hat.
Ich würde sie da lassen und schauen, was passiert. Die Enteneltern sind nicht ohne... Lautes schrilles geschnatter von einer auf dich zu rennenden Ente, die wie verrückt mit den Flügeln schlägt, kann schon sehr abschrecken. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch gegen die Katzen hilft zumal eine ausgewachsene Ente doch eher seltenst von Katzen erbeutet wird, oder? 
Wenn nicht, muss die Natur ihren lauf nehmen

Grüße Michael

@Peter

Das stell ich mir aber auch ziemlich lustig vor...


----------



## canis (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Freut euch über solche Tiere, anstatt sie zu vertreiben! Warum gewisse Menschen in Tieren immer gleich ein Problem sehen, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel...


----------



## LotP (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

warum vertreiben, kann ich sagen...
bei mir hab sie letztes jahr alle pflanzen rausgerissen, kacken ins wasser ohne ende, verunsichern die ganzen fische. ausserdem fangen sie immer grad zu schreien an wenn ich ins bett geh (arbeite oft nachts)

hat allerdings wochen gedauert, bis sie nach täglichen aufschrecken von meinem teich abgelassen haben.

was ich mich über die komentare noch frag', enten = selten ?!? wo wohnt ihr ? ^^


----------



## Springmaus (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Hallo,

meine Schwägerin hat einen eigendlich super schönen Teich (ca 500 Liter Teichschale)

der war vor ca 2 Jahren ganz toll eingewachsen!

Dann kam das Entenpärchen  na ganz toll alles zerstörrt.

Jetzt lässt Sie das Netz drüben !!! Sieht auch nicht toll aus aber was sollts !


----------



## troll20 (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Grundsätzlich würde ich die Enten lassen, da sie auch viele __ Schnecken im Garten futtern.
ABER ^^ zum einen fressen sie mir fast den gesamten Froschlaich bzw die Quappen, zum anderen möchten wir auch gern ab und an in den Teich und Enten übertragen leider solch einen blöden __ Parasiten welcher zu unangenehmen Juckreiz führen kann. Unsere beiden Entenpaare welche uns jedes Frühjahr besuchen kommen, haben zwar anscheinend noch keinen dieser kleinen Tierchen da gelassen, so soll es auch bleiben. Von daher werden sie nicht unbedingt vertrieben aber auch nicht angelockt um evtl. länger zu bleiben oder gar zu Brüten.
Zum brüten können sie gern ein paar hundert Meter weiter __ fliegen, dort gibt es genügend natürliche Teiche.

mfg René


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Ok. Das sind für mich dann doch verständliche Gründe. __ Parasiten, Pflanzen (da mein Teich nur einen Winter alt ist) und auch der eventuelle Froschlaich wären für mich dann auch ein Grund sie zu vertreiben.
Abgesehen davon haben wir nen km weit weg an die 10 Angelweiher, wo sie deutlich ungestörter leben können und vor allem sind die richtig groß im Vergleich zu nem Gartenteich. Da ist es dann wohl kein Problem für die Enten (bei uns zumindest nicht)

Schnatternde Grüße

Ps: Dieses "selten" bezieht sich im Satz auf "seltene Gäste" nicht auf "seltene Tiere". Davon gibt es hier dann doch genug.


----------



## canis (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Nur zum Thema __ Parasiten, damit alle wissen, wovon die Rede ist: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerkariendermatitis

Dieser Parasit ist absolut harmlos und tritt beim Menschen relativ selten auf.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

wenn man die Tiere wirklich nicht haben will würde ich, anstatt dauernd wie dolle am Teich rum zu rennen so nen Reiherschreck am GArtenschlauch anschliessen...   http://www.ebay.de/itm/Katzenschrec...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item19d48103fe


----------



## Annett (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW:  Enten am Teich*

Hallo,

ich verjage Enten auch, sobald ich sie sehen. Sie machen einfach in sehr kurzer Zeit zu viel Schaden an den Teichpflanzen und die Entenkacke ist ein prima Algendünger. Muss ich nicht haben... die dürfen gerne 20 m weiter im Feuerwehrteich oder 130 m weiter im Dorfteich brüten. 

Zerkarien sind in den letzten Jahren schon ab und an im Forum erwähnt worden. Leider.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/9536/?q=zerkarien


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2015)

weil die Überschrift passt, habe ich das Thema einfach mal aufgegriffen für diese 
zwei Fotos, die ich heute aufnehmen konnte.

Badefreuden im Frühling:


----------



## Limnos (13. Apr. 2015)

Nachdem in zwei Jahren aus drei Bruten nur ein Junges groß geworden war, habe ich diesmal den Erpel, der als Vorhut wieder am Teich erschien, jedesmal verjagt. Jetzt kommt keiner/keine mehr.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (31. Mai 2015)

Ich nehme mal dieses alte Thema wieder auf, weil die Überschrift ja passt 

Heute entdeckt in Tümpel 1 

die Schilfinsel in der Mitte des Tümpels: 

  

....ein Entengelege:

  


ich habe die arme Mama ganz schön erschreckt, als ich Kaulquappen fotografierte.......


----------



## mareike (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich hatte mich vor einigen Tagen auch erschreckt, als plötzlich ein Entenpärchen auf dem Teich landete. Ich habe sie sofort vertrieben. Seit einigen Tagen sehe ich keine Fische mehr, weil sie wahrscheinlich erschreckt wurden. Möchte auch nicht den Entenunrat im Teich haben, dadurch werden sich die Wasserwerte sicher verändern, hauptsächlich, wenn der Teich nicht so groß ist. Habe dadurch vorsichtshalber das Netz wieder draufgetan, was nicht schön ist.

Viele Grüße
mareike


----------



## Limnos (1. Juni 2015)

Eine negative Veränderung des Wassers habe ich nicht feststellen können. Bei der üppigen Bepflanzung ist auch ein Düngerüberschuss nicht zu erwarten. Aber rings um das Nest (auf einer Insel) hatte die Entenmama beim Ausrupfen der Pflanzen, mit der sie die Eier bedeckte, wenn sie vom Nest wegging, hat sie leider auch meine vier Knabenkräuter beschädigt. Dieses Jahr ist nur noch eine blühende und eine nicht (mehr) blühende übriggeblieben. Das hat mich doch geärgert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,
als Kleinteich- und Kleingartenbesitzer dürfen wir auch gegen "Naturkonventionen" verstoßen. Die __ Enten finden sehr wahrscheinlich ein anderes Brutrevier. Indem durch das Vertreiben der einen Art unser Teich weniger leidet, profitieren viele andere kleiner Lebewesen davon (nicht nur die unbeweglichen Pflanzen sind die einzigen Opfer).
Aktuell kämpfe ich im dritten (!) Jahr gegen den Schwammspinner, eine sehr unangenehme und invasive Raupe. Sie hat nicht nur Mangel an Feinden, sondern ist auch nicht sehr wählerisch in der Futersuche - ich wünsche niemandem einen solchen Befall. Im ersten Jahr habe ich fast meine Hainbuchenhecke verloren, jetzt im dritten Jahr habe ich erst einmal gespritzt (inklusive Nachbarschaft) - die dritte Generation sammle ich dennoch an vielen Pflanzen ab.
Schlimmer ist nur die __ Ackerwinde, die ich zunächst zu meiner Freude nicht auf dem Grundstück hatte. Da kämpfe ich im fünften (!) Jahr an, ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Dagegen ist Löwenzahn und Sauerampfer harmlos.
Ich finde es nicht schlimm, größere Tiere zu vertreiben. Man neigt ja dazu, diesen Namen zu geben, und entwickelt eine ganz andere Beziehung als zu irgend einem Unkraut oder massenhaft auftretendem __ Parasiten. Das hilft aber nicht, wenn diese mehr Schaden anrichten, als nutzen.


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Rolf,
früher habe ich auch eher die Tendenz gehabt, Tiere und Pflanzen, die überhand nahmen als "Schädling" zu
betrachten und irgedwie zu versuchen, sie einzudämmen.
(ich denke da nur an __ Schnecken auf Salat, Brennessel, Rotstock, diverse Raupen an verschiedenen
Büschen und Bäumen, Kräuselkrankheit beim Obst, Rost bei den Rosen etc.)

Irgendwann - eigentlich, nachdem ich zum ersten Mal Sepp Holtzer gelesen habe - begann ich "umzudenken".

Ich habe mir gesagt: alles in der Natur ist ein Kreislauf und alles hat Freund und Feind.
Wenn von irgendetwas zu viel ist, bedeutet das, dass von dem, was dieses Etwas normal in Schacht hält zu wenig
existiert.....   Warum? ....

meistens, weil für die natürlichen Feinde der ideale Lebensraum fehlt.
Also habe ich den geschaffen.

Bei der Kräuselkrankheit z.B. dachte ich bei dem einen Baum, er geht ein.
Er ist 2 Jahre hintereinader braun geworden und sah aus wie tot.

Seit letztem Jahr trägt er gewaltig und von Kräuselkrankheit keine Anzeichen mehr 
Es hat sich völlig von selbst reguliert.

Und Schnecken und Raupen schaden meinen Nutz- und Zierpflanzen auch nicht mehr.
Sie werden, egal, wie die Wettersituation ist, immer von irgendwelchen anderen Tieren auf
ein normales Mass reduziert.

Seit ich einfach zusätzliche Lebensräume geschaffen habe für natürliche Feinde und nicht mehr
irgendetwas als Schädling bekämpfe und betrachte, seither habe ich tatsächlich keine Schädlinge mehr.....

Also meine Erfahrung ist: niemand kann das Gleichgewicht so gut herstellen und erhalten, wie die Natur, wenn
ich sie lasse.....und das ist auch noch ohne Arbeit und kostenlos 

LG
Kirstin

PS mit der Ente, das hat sich übrigens gerade ganz natürlich erledigt: 
irgend ein Feind hat ihr Gelege ausgeräumt.......


----------



## Christopher (2. Juni 2015)

Schade ich hätte gerne ein Entenpaar an meinen Teich,das wäre doch mal was anderes.


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2015)

auf meinem anderen Tümpel war ja einige Tage eine Entenfamilie - dann sind sie weiter gezogen. 

....aber mit den Eiern hat sicher irgendwer anders seine Babys gefüttert 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Kirstin

@ Also meine Erfahrung ist: niemand kann das Gleichgewicht so gut herstellen und erhalten, wie die Natur, wenn
ich sie lasse.....und das ist auch noch ohne Arbeit und kostenlos 

Das ist leider nur zum Teil richtig: Ich, bzw. meine Pflanzen haben unter Wühlmäusen zu leiden. In 25 Jahren hat sich noch kein natürlicher Feind dieser Tiere eingestellt, und meine Katze hat zu wenig Ehrgeiz oder Erfolg. Ebenso warten in meinem Wintergarten Schild- und Wachsläuse auf ihre natürliche Dezimierung. Aber immerhin hat sich zwischen den Pflanzen, die daran angepasst sind , und den Schädlingen sich ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt. Die aus Spanien gekommene Braune Wegschnecke hat meines Wissens außer in Laufenten keine Fressfeinde. Aber die kommen weder von selbst, noch möchte ich sie im Garten haben. Meine Seerosenblätter werden von irgendeinem Insekt gelöchert. Seit einigen Jahren mit zunehmender Tendenz. Auch hier warte ich noch auf das natürliche Gegenmittel. Liliengewächse werden vom __ Lilienhähnchen zerfressen. Außer Absammeln mit sehr mäßigem Erfolg habe ich ohne Giftsprühen noch kein Mittel dagegen gefunden. Die Biester lassen sich bei der geringsten Berührung fallen und sind dann unauffindbar. 
Natürlich stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein! Aber in diesem Fall heißt dies: die Liliengewächse verschwinden aus dem Garten, sei es durch die Wühlmäuse von unten oder die Lilienhähnchen von oben.
Also bleibt mir nur: im Garten kann ich nur halten, was sich selbst erhält und behauptet.. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

im Wintergarten kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.
Da hast Du aber vermutlich auch nicht die unzähligen Singvögel, die den ganzen Tag die Pflanzen nach Futter für ihre Brut absuchen?

Bei Wühlmäusen gelten ja neben Greifvögeln und Eulen, Fuchs, Marder, Iltis und Wiesel als natürliche Feinde.
Außerdem sind Kreuzottern sehr erfolgreiche Wühlmausbekämpfer.

Eroiere doch einmal, welche dieser Tierarten bei entsprechendem Angebot von Lebensraum bei DIr einwandern könnten?

Dann könntest Du denen das Leben bei Dir besonders schmackhaft machen?



Limnos schrieb:


> Natürlich stellt sich ein Gleichgewicht ein! Aber in diesem Fall heißt dies: die Liliengewächse verschwinden aus dem Garten, sei es durch die Wühlmäuse von unten oder die __ Lilienhähnchen von oben.



das stimmt natürlich - das ist eine Konsequenz, mit der ich hier lebe. Frei nach dem Motto: 
"was hier nicht kommt, gehört hier nicht her"

Wobei, manchmal erlebt man Überraschungen 

ich hatte in einem der ersten Jahre 2 wunderschöne Seerosen in Tümpel 1 versenkt.
Sie sind beide auf "nimmerwiedersehen" verschwunden.......dachte ich.

Dieses Jahr sehe ich plötzlich an der Stelle, wo die damals eingesetzt waren, viele Seerosenblätter auf dem Wasser 

....bin mal gespannt, ob die blühen wird?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## laolamia (2. Juni 2015)

ihr habt beide recht.....manchmal muss man kompromisse machen 
wenn eine ameisenstrasse durch meine kueche verlaeuft warte ich auch nicht bis der ameisenbaer kommt.

bei mir gibt es teile im garten die der natur ueberlassen sind und teile die ich fuer mich schoen finde, in meinem rosenbeet verlasse ich mich nicht auf den marienkaeffer....nutze aber auch kein gift.

gaertnern und gestalten ist ja immer ein eingriff, den kann man schonend oder mit gewalt machen....da muss jeder seinen weg finden

gruss marco

ps: jetzt warte ich noch ob wolfgang singvoegel im wintergarten hat


----------



## Tanny (2. Juni 2015)

laolamia schrieb:


> wenn eine ameisenstrasse durch meine kueche verlaeuft warte ich auch nicht bis der ameisenbaer kommt.



Da stimme ich Dir völlig zu. 
Durch das lange Hochwasser im Herbst hatte ich dieses jahr auch ein Rattenproblem, was ich nicht 
auf die lange Bank schieben konnte. 

Ich habe gar nichts dagegen, wenn in den Knicks, an den Tümpeln  und auf den Koppeln Ratten und Wühlmäuse leben
wie alle anderen Tiere auch. 

Wenn sie aber an´s Haus wandern (weil es höher liegt) und anfangen, dieses komplett zu unterwühlen (was mir dann 
irgendwann die Wände abreißen lässt), dann ist eine Grenze überschritten. 

Insofern habe ich schweren Herzens diesen Winter am Haus den Kammerjäger gehabt, der die Ratten am Gebäude mit 
Gift bekämpft hat und parallel mit Schlagfallen gearbeitet.

Parallel habe ich allerdings auch Maßnahmen geplant für die Zukunft, damit sich auch dieses "Problem" möglichst 
künftig natürlich erledigt, bevor ich eingreifen muss: 

Erstmal haben wir noch diverse Greifvogel und Eulen-Nistmöglichkeiten im und ums Haus geschaffen.

Dann habe ich die ganzen Vogelfutterplätze sehr viel weiter vom Haus weg verlegt an Stellen, wo die Ratten 
im Winter ebenso gut leben können (im Knickbereich).

Und last not least (war arbeitsaufwändig, aber hat Früchte getragen) habe ich jeden Morgen meinen Rundgang ums Haus gemacht und jedes Rattenloch mit Split (dem Zeug, was man bei Glatteis streut) und einem Spargelstecher als "Stopfer" immer wieder 
verfüllt. 

Der Split scheint für die Pfoten sehr unangenehm zu sein - meist haben die Ratten kein Splittloch wieder aufgemacht. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## geoigl (2. Juni 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> Also bleibt mir nur: im Garten kann ich nur halten, was sich selbst erhält und behauptet..



Ja so ist es, leider!
Meinen Liliengewächsen geht es ähnlich, die die ich vor zwei Jahren im Uferbereich gesetzt habe kommen über 2-3 mm nicht hinaus und werden
von den __ Schnecken "Bodeneben" gehalten! Die vorm Wintergarten haben es besser, die werden täglich kontrolliert!!
Am besten geht's denen im Topf auf der Terrasse da Hilft das "Runterfallen" auch nix dann liegen sie nämlich am Pflaster, und dann....

Gibt aber jede Menge Pflanzen die es mit der Überzahl an Fressfeinden aufnehmen könne!
z.B. lassen die Schnecken meinen __ Fingerhut in Ruhe um eine zu nennen...

lg


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!

Bei mir versucht sich seit 2 Wochen ein Entenpaar im Teich breit zumachen. Meist kommen sie früh morgens, oder abends in der Dämmerung. Ist das nur ein Frühjahrs Problem oder kommen die jetzt das ganze Jahr? Ich bin ständig am vertreiben.


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Roland, 

ich schätze, die suchen einen Brutplatz. 

 wenn Du die zwei schön "pflegst", ihnen immer schön Fresschen gibst und auch 
sonst nett zu ihnen bist, dann hast Du demnächst eine zuckersüße Entenfamilie mit 
8 - 12 Kindern auf Deinem Teich schwimmen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Knarf1969 (9. Apr. 2016)

Wir haben auch ein Stockentenpärchen, das ständig unseren Teich heimsucht. Reinkacken...ok...nervig! Aber wir haben den Teich erst letztes Jahr angelegt und sie reissen die ganzen neuen Pflanzen raus. Wir haben uns ne starke Wasserpistole gekauft und verscheuchen sie damit immer....ich glaube die warten aber nur, bis wir zur Arbeit gegangen sind   Um wirklich was aus dem Verscheuchen zu lernen, sind die zu doof! Die kommen ständig wieder!


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich schätze, die suchen einen Brutplatz.
> 
> wenn Du die zwei schön "pflegst", ihnen immer schön Fresschen gibst...



Ich werde weder nett zu ihnen sein, noch werde ich sie pflegen, und zu fressen bekommen sie auch nichts.
Spaß bei Seite, ist das nur ein zeitlich begrenztes Problem zur Brutzeit oder geht das ab jetzt das ganze Jahr so.

In 30m Entfernung meines Teiches fließt ein 5m breiter Bach ( die Erf) von dort kommen sie, es gibt dort bestimmt noch 30 weitere.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein Stockentenpärchen, das ständig unseren Teich heimsucht. Reinkacken...ok...nervig! Aber wir haben den Teich erst letztes Jahr angelegt und sie reissen die ganzen neuen Pflanzen raus. Wir haben uns ne starke Wasserpistole gekauft und verscheuchen sie damit immer....ich glaube die warten aber nur, bis wir zur Arbeit gegangen sind   Um wirklich was aus dem Verscheuchen zu lernen, sind die zu doof! Die kommen ständig wieder!



Wenn du ein Mittel zur dauerhaften Vertreibung gefunden hast, dann lass von dir hören.


----------



## Tanny (9. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, ist das nur ein zeitlich begrenztes Problem zur Brutzeit oder geht das ab jetzt das ganze Jahr so



Also genau kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.

Ich weiss nur, mein Bruder hat einen Koi-Teich im Garten - viereckig und edel in Granit eingefasst.

Dann kam ein Entenpärchen im Frühjahr - und die ganze Familie fand die soooo süß. 

Es wurde sogar spezielles Entenfutter angeschafft. 

Das Ehepaar "Ente" hat dann unter dem Schlafzimmerfenster ein Gelege angelegt - und die ganze Familie
inklusive Golden Retriever Hündin hat das Gelege liebevoll bewacht, so dass irgendwann 8 oder 9 süsse kleine
Entchen schlüpften. 

...und die kleinen Entchen sprangen hinter den Eltern her in den Koi Teich und zogen da ihre Runden.

Blöd nur, dass sie an den steilen Wänden nicht wieder raus kamen 

Das ging natürlich gar nicht. 

Kurzerhand wurde von der massiven Granitkante ein Block rausgeschnitten und stattdessen ein passgenauer
Granitblock schräg eingesetzt, so dass praktisch eine "Slipanlage" (wie an den Yachthäfen) entstand.

Da konnten die Entchen alle bequem rein und raus watscheln.

Es war wirklich zauberhaft, wie die kleinen im Teich paddelten, durch den Garten flitzten und auf die Insel in
der Teichmitte kletterten - und wenn immer sich etwas im haus bewegte, stand die kleine Bande sofor auf der Terasse
und wartete auf Leckerli  - und jeder hat die Kleinen und ihre Eltern mit wahrer Begeisterung gefüttert - fast den ganzen Sommer.

Problem war nur, die wurden größer......und kackten auch immer mehr.....und fühlten sich in
Brüderchens Garten mit dem leckeren Futter so pudelwohl, dass sie gar nicht gehen wollten......

Da wurde dann das Füttern eingestellt - das war zum Ende des Sommers - und relativ schnell waren alle
abgewandert in den Teich im angrenzenden Stadtpark, der widerrum eine Verbindung zur Au hat.

Im Winter war Ruhe.....und im Frühjahr kam das Pärchen pünktlich wieder "nach Hause" , und wollte wieder brüten.....

...ich glaube, diesmal wurde das Nest nicht bewacht....und es gab auch kein lecker Fresschen.....

__ Enten sind nicht mehr da........

LG
Kirstin

PS, wenn Du nicht willst, dass die Enten den Sommer bei Dir verbringen, dann
solltest Du herausfinden, wo sie ihr Gelege in Deinem Garten anlegen und wenn so
drei bis vier Eier drin sind, diese entfernen und das Nest zerstören.

Mit Chance wird es ihnen nach dem zweiten oder dritten Versuch zu blöd und sie ziehen woanders hin.


----------



## tosa (9. Apr. 2016)

Na, wenn dann die Koi größer gewesen wären, wäre auch jeden Tag ein Küken weniger vom Schwimmunterricht zurückgekommen...., hatte gerade gestern gesehen wie ein Koi einen Frosch verspeist hat.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

@Tanny ! Das beruhigt mich!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Meist kommen sie früh morgens, oder abends in der Dämmerung. Ist das nur ein Frühjahrs Problem oder kommen die jetzt das ganze Jahr? Ich bin ständig am vertreiben.


Bei mir war es letztes Jahr auch so. Habe einen schwarzen Plastikraben an den Teich gestellt. Hat geholfen.


----------



## jolantha (10. Apr. 2016)

Ich hab einen schwarzen Hund, der macht das auch !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2016)

unser Orange-Schimmel und Schwesterchens Vizlar scheuchen die auch wenn sie einen Landeversuch in ihrem Wassernapf und Pool starten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2016)

oder man muß warten bis sich so ne günstige Gelegenheit bietet (und man mit dem Kescher dran kommen kann)


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2016)

*Ah, Entenbraten!  *


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

....wenn Ihr sie dann wirklich verwertet, dann fällt das unter "artgerechte Nutztierhaltung"


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2016)

Könnt Ihr eigentlich immer nur ans Essen denken


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr eigentlich immer nur ans Essen denken


Trinken wäre auch ganz schön


----------

